# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Ocellaris fêmea em estado crítico...

## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

A minha Ocellaris fêmea há cerca de dois/três dias foi atacada pelo Hepatus e ficou com um corte  na pele bastante feio de uns 3 a 4 mm.

Entretanto até parecia estar a melhorar nos dias seguintes mas ontem à noite de repente passou a nadar em espiral / círculos descontroladamente.

Consegui apanhá-la com a rede, passei-a para uma maternidade no refúgio.

Na altura do corte apliquei Sera Aquatan no aquário, normalmente ajuda a proteger a pele dos peixes.

Quando a coloquei no refúgio apliquei também umas gotas próximo da ferida, bem como umas gotas de iodo.

De qualquer forma, desde que começou a nadar em círculos descontroladamente, obviamente não está a alimentar-se e nas últimas 24 horas os sintomas mantêm-se. Pensei que hoje já a iria encontrar sem vida mas ainda se está a aguentar...

Será um caso perdido (infecção generalizada e perda de equilíbrio da bexiga natatória) ou deverei aplicar algum tratamento específico  :SbQuestion2: 

Atenção: o vídeo e foto seguintes podem ferir a susceptibilidade dos mais sensíveis (tal como a mim)...

----------


## Helena Pais

Acho que o melhor tratamento seria com antibiótico... Só mesmo para não infectar e levar a uma septicémia.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Acho que o melhor tratamento seria com antibiótico... Só mesmo para não infectar e levar a uma septicémia.


Boas,

Acho que na realidade já estará com a infecção generalizada... de qualquer forma que antibiótico poderei aplicar?

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Artur

Tenho para mim que ao colocá-la nesse penico,foi pior a emenda que o soneto.
Esse tipo de lesão provocada pelo Hepatus,nada tem a haver...e tanto pode ser da bexiga natatória,como ictiozzose,ou ainda botulismo.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Tenho para mim que ao colocá-la nesse penico,foi pior a emenda que o soneto.
> Esse tipo de lesão provocada pelo Hepatus,nada tem a haver...e tanto pode ser da bexiga natatória,como ictiozzose,ou ainda botulismo.


Boas Jorge,

O estado do peixe desde que o retirei do aqua e agora na maternidade é exactamente o mesmo. Não piorou nem melhorou. Se o deixasse no aquário, a probabilidade de ser atacado por eremitas, nassários, camarões e outros "abutres oportunistas" era próxima de 100% e suponho que não duraria um dia...

Desde que a coloquei no refúgio naquela redoma (maternidade) ao menos está protegida, até de si própria, o nadar em espiral ali tem menos danos auto-infligidos.

A causa original dela ter ficado neste estado não tenho a mínima dúvida que foi o ataque do Hepatus pois já em dias anteriores os dois por algumas ocasiões se ameaçavam.

A bexiga natatória, ictiose ou botulismo terá sido consequência do estado fragilizado após a agressão.

Já tive alguns casos de peixes doentes anteriormente (do tempo dos aquários de água doce) e infelizmente todos os que tentei fazer tratamento com medicamentos tive sucesso 0%. Neste caso penso realmente que a bexiga natatória é um dos sintomas. Haverá algum tratamento realmente eficaz ou tal como receio, será um caso perdido?

Surpreendentemente ela está neste momento estável e sobrevive. O que me leva a na prática excluir a ictiose e botulismo. Dado o estado de debilitação física actual, penso que se fosse alguma doença destas ela não sobreviveria mais de 24h... mas como já há dois dias está viva, tudo me leva a crer que o maior problema neste momento é a bexiga natatória e infelizmente todos os casos que tive até hoje apresentaram-se irreversíveis... Estarei certo/errado?

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas de novo,

Reparei que tinha aqui por casa um medicamento Sera Baktopur Direct, acho que adequado para infecções bacterianas. Na dúvida, acabei agora de colocar a Ocellaris em tratamento num recipiente plástico arejado com bomba de ar e a dose do medicamento proporcinal à litragem (cerca de 6 litros). Como a temperatura ambiente aqui está nos 20ºC, vou agora também colocar um mini termostato que tenho aqui das sobras. Penso que os próximos três dias serão cruciais. Baixas espectativas, porém alguma fé.  :yb663:   :yb663:   :yb663:   :yb663:   :yb663:

----------


## miguelcarreira

As melhoras para a doente

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> As melhoras para a doente


Obrigado  :SbOk:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Esta Ocellaris fêmea integra o par de ocellaris que já tenho desde Outubro de 2008 e que a partir de Fevereiro de 2011 têm feito posturas de ovos de forma contínua, períodica e ininterrupta (até à data)...

"Nemo" [02 Outubro 2008 - ]
& "Nema" [25 Outubro 2008 - ]

E no caso da @$#%%"# da agressão por parte do $#"!%#"$$#$ do Hepatus resultar na perda da "Nema", estou a pensar fazer-lhe uma homenagem gastronómica... ainda por decidir... "Hepatus na brasa", "Hepatus à Gomes de Sá", "Suchi de Hepatus", "Hepatus à moda do Porto", ou ainda "Filet de Hepatus", "Hepatus fatiado", "Hepatus às rodelas", "Hepatus com Natas", enfim, a imaginação é muita e a decisão difícil...  :SbRequin2:

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá: Artur

Quando escrevi que o "Hepatus" nada tinha a haver,referia-me ao facto de não ter sido a navalhada que deu à "Oceláris" que lhe provocou o desiquilibrio (...),quando muito o golpe infectaria e apareceria cheio de fungos.
Os meus cirurgiões de quando em vez lembram-se e è cada navalhada que não te conto,mas por si sem paraticipação da minha parte do que quer que seja,saram.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Filipe Lopes

> Esta Ocellaris fêmea integra o par de ocellaris que já tenho desde Outubro de 2008 e que a partir de Fevereiro de 2011 têm feito posturas de ovos de forma contínua, períodica e ininterrupta (até à data)...
> 
> "Nemo" [02 Outubro 2008 - ]
> & "Nema" [25 Outubro 2008 - ]
> 
> E no caso da @$#%%"# da agressão por parte do $#"!%#"$$#$ do Hepatus resultar na perda da "Nema", estou a pensar fazer-lhe uma homenagem gastronómica... ainda por decidir... "Hepatus na brasa", "Hepatus à Gomes de Sá", "Suchi de Hepatus", "Hepatus à moda do Porto", ou ainda "Filet de Hepatus", "Hepatus fatiado", "Hepatus às rodelas", "Hepatus com Natas", enfim, a imaginação é muita e a decisão difícil...


apesar de tudo ainda tem sentido de humor, se fosse eu estaria a chorar certamente lol... boa sorte

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Quando escrevi que o "Hepatus" nada tinha a haver,referia-me ao facto de não ter sido a navalhada que deu à "Oceláris" que lhe provocou o desiquilibrio (...),quando muito o golpe infectaria e apareceria cheio de fungos.
> Os meus cirurgiões de quando em vez lembram-se e è cada navalhada que não te conto,mas por si sem paraticipação da minha parte do que quer que seja,saram.


Boas Jorge,

Na noite em que reparei no golpe na ocellaris o aspecto da ferida era bem pior do que se vê na foto que coloquei. Um golpe muito feio, golpe aberto mesmo. Nos dois dias seguintes o golpe pareceu-me ter evoluido positivamente e a ferida a sarar, tal como na foto. Só que ao segundo/terceiro dia ela entrou em espiral e passou de um comportamento perfeitamente controlado para um nadar descontrolado aos circulos e sem equilíbrio. Nessa altura em que ela entrou neste estado, das barbatanas soltava-se um muco e algumas das barbatanas (acho que especialmente a dorsal, mas não só) pareciam desfazer-se. Ao apanhá-la com a rede, passá-la para o refúgio e depois de deitar as tais gotas de Aquatan, no refúgio nunca mais vi qualquer muco a sair e as barbatanas aparentemente sararam. Só ficou aquela ferida quase cicatrizada e um ou outro parte, acho que junto à barbatana frontal esquerda. Por isso acredito que o pior tenha sido uma infecção interna, que tenha afectado também a bexiga natatória.

Neste momento ela está no recipiente de tratamento, continua viva ainda que de lado. Parece que notei um fio de fezes no fundo o que poderá ser um sinal positivo que os intestinos recomecem a funcionar e pode ser que a "prisão de ventre" tenha aqui uma evolução positiva, e consequentemente a bexiga natatória.
Dada a baixa litragem (6 litros do recipiente), estou a pensar fazer agora uma TPA tipo 90 a 95% igualmente com água do aquário, e adicionar nova dose do Bactopur Direct. Será boa ideia? Isto porque com apenas 6 litros, mais de 24 horas poderá começar a haver problemas de amónia... se bem que não tenha deitado qualquer comida...

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Boas Jorge,
> 
> Na noite em que reparei no golpe na ocellaris o aspecto da ferida era bem pior do que se vê na foto que coloquei. Um golpe muito feio, golpe aberto mesmo. Nos dois dias seguintes o golpe pareceu-me ter evoluido positivamente e a ferida a sarar, tal como na foto. Só que ao segundo/terceiro dia ela entrou em espiral e passou de um comportamento perfeitamente controlado para um nadar descontrolado aos circulos e sem equilíbrio. Nessa altura em que ela entrou neste estado, das barbatanas soltava-se um muco e algumas das barbatanas (acho que especialmente a dorsal, mas não só) pareciam desfazer-se. Ao apanhá-la com a rede, passá-la para o refúgio e depois de deitar as tais gotas de Aquatan, no refúgio nunca mais vi qualquer muco a sair e as barbatanas aparentemente sararam. Só ficou aquela ferida quase cicatrizada e um ou outro parte, acho que junto à barbatana frontal esquerda. Por isso acredito que o pior tenha sido uma infecção interna, que tenha afectado também a bexiga natatória.
> 
> Neste momento ela está no recipiente de tratamento, continua viva ainda que de lado. Parece que notei um fio de fezes no fundo o que poderá ser um sinal positivo que os intestinos recomecem a funcionar e pode ser que a "prisão de ventre" tenha aqui uma evolução positiva, e consequentemente a bexiga natatória.
> Dada a baixa litragem (6 litros do recipiente), estou a pensar fazer agora uma TPA tipo 90 a 95% igualmente com água do aquário, e adicionar nova dose do Bactopur Direct. Será boa ideia? Isto porque com apenas 6 litros, mais de 24 horas poderá começar a haver problemas de amónia... se bem que não tenha deitado qualquer comida...


 :Olá:  Artur

Se è como dizes (6l è melhor que na maternidade),eu fazia essa TPA a cada 2 dias.
Procura dar um pouco ade artémia, a ver como ela reage...se comer,faz TPAs diárias.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> apesar de tudo ainda tem sentido de humor, se fosse eu estaria a chorar certamente lol... boa sorte


Boas Filipe,

Digamos que o Hepatus está neste momento com a faca e o garfo no lombo... hehehe... ainda tenho 1% de esperança na Ocellaris... seria mesmo terrível perder um peixe assim... pode ser que haja um milagre e não seja necessário ligar a brasa... hehe




> Se è como dizes (6l è melhor que na maternidade),eu fazia essa TPA a cada 2 dias.
> Procura dar um pouco ade artémia, a ver como ela reage...se comer,faz TPAs diárias.


Boas Jorge,

Sim, o recipiente plástico são cerca de 6 litros reais, atestei com um medidor. Ainda assim é sempre pouca litragem então preocupa-me a questão da amónia. Ontem por via das dúvidas acabei por fazer uma TPA de 50%, ou seja, 3 litros do aquário e adicinei mais uma dose de Baktopur correspondente a uns 3 litros...

Acho que nestas 48 horas em tratamento terei notado algumas melhorias, ainda que não tão significativas quanto desejáveis. Pelo menos ontem e hoje parece-me que ela já usa as duas barbatanas laterais e o nadar não é tanto em círculos / espirais como inicialmente. Por vezes até parece já conseguir nadar direita, mas depois acaba por repousar de lado e normalmente tem estado à superfície.
Noto que ela quando fica agitada cospe água pela boca. E aparentemente ela quer saltar da água. Não sei de da infecção interna, ou da actuação do medicamento, provavelmente ambos. Consigo mexer nela com as mãos e amparando-a ela fica mais calma. Ao a largar é que tem tendência a agitar e o comportamento descrito atrás.
Tentei dar-lhe um granulado, colocando o alimento junto à boca, mas ainda está difícil, acho que um ou outro até terá entrado na boca mas depois ela cospe. Acho que ainda não recuperou a questão da alimentação. Mas daqui a pouco vou experimentar um pouco de artémia descongelada e também uns pós de CyclopEeze que tenho por aqui, são dois alimentos realmente talvez mais fácil dela apanhar e tentar comer. E de seguida, tipo uma ou duas horas depois, faço nova TPA de 3 litros, mais medicação.
Amanhã será um dia importante, terceiro dia de tratamento. Nas instruções do Baktopur diz que se o peixe não apresentar melhorias após 3 dias de tratamento para repetir o procedimento. Ainda estou em dúvidas se repito a medicação por mais 3 dias no recipiente, ou se a coloco de volta na maternidade no refúgio. Ou seja, a minha dúvida é se os 3 dias em tratamento são suficientes para eliminar a infecção interna e após isto pode ir para "água normal", ou se pode não ser suficiente e seja mais recomendável prolongar o tratamento com o anti-biótico...  :SbQuestion2: 
Outra coisa, haverá algum produto que possa colocar na água e que tenha um efeito laxativo  :SbQuestion2:  Acredito que se a ocellaris conseguir repor o normal funcionamento digestivo seria meio caminho andado para recuperar. Há dias numa pesquisa encontrei tipo "aumentar magnésio", mas não sei se isto era mais para peixes de água doce...
E muito obrigado por estares a ajudar.  :SbOk:   :Pracima:

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Artur

Nessa fase,colocava-a num recipiente bem maior,para que praticasse uma natação mais livre.
Como sabes,os peixes quando confinados em pequenos recipientes,tem a tendência de andar em circulos,isto sem nada ter a haver com problemas da bexiga e assim sendo,o espaço que tem para natação não ajuda em nada o problema,pelo contrário.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Cesar Silverio

> Outra coisa, haverá algum produto que possa colocar na água e que tenha um efeito laxativo  Acredito que se a ocellaris conseguir repor o normal funcionamento digestivo seria meio caminho andado para recuperar. Há dias numa pesquisa encontrei tipo "aumentar magnésio", mas não sei se isto era mais para peixes de água doce...
> E muito obrigado por estares a ajudar.


Boas Artur,

Receita para a obstipação: 1 a 3 colheres de chá de Sais Epson (sulfato de magnésio), por 20 litros de água. Funciona em água doce, em salgada nunca experimentei, mas não perdes nada em tentar, o máximo que pode acontecer é alterares a componente de sulfatos na água, o que atendendo às circunstâncias, não me parece problemático.
Sais Epson, encontras em algumas farmácias.

Abraço e boa sorte

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Receita para a obstipação: 1 a 3 colheres de chá de Sais Epson (sulfato de magnésio), por 20 litros de água. Funciona em água doce, em salgada nunca experimentei, mas não perdes nada em tentar, o máximo que pode acontecer é alterares a componente de sulfatos na água, o que atendendo às circunstâncias, não me parece problemático.
> Sais Epson, encontras em algumas farmácias.


Boas Cesar, obrigado pela dica. Além das farmácias, esses sais serão os mesmos usados no Balling (sulfato de magnésio)? Para mim talvez mais fácil de arranjar...




> Nessa fase,colocava-a num recipiente bem maior,para que praticasse uma natação mais livre.
> Como sabes,os peixes quando confinados em pequenos recipientes,tem a tendência de andar em circulos,isto sem nada ter a haver com problemas da bexiga e assim sendo,o espaço que tem para natação não ajuda em nada o problema,pelo contrário.


Boas Jorge,

No domingo passei-a do recipiente de 6 litros para um maior, de uns 12 a 15 litros, bastante mais espaço para nadar mas com nível de água mais baixo e uns mesmos 6 a 7 litros.

Cheguei a pegar nela diariamente e fazer uma espécie de "fisioterapia". Pareceu-me ver melhorias notórias. Conseguia nadar direito, porém cansava-se facilmente e voltava a flutuar, de lado.

Esta segunda-feira concluí o tratamento com o antibiótico (cerca de 5 / 6 dias em tratamento) e passei-a para o aquário de novo. Infelizmente os sintomas permanecem, ela basicamente flutua de lado, e quando fica mais agitada nada em círculos. Acredito que a bexiga natatória tem ar a mais de forma que ela não consegue afundar (como nos submarinos). Nos momentos de "fisioterapia" consigo pegar nela, fazer-lhe festas e com a cabeça apontada para o fundo ela começa a nadar de forma perfeita por uns segundos mas o ar que tem fá-la emergir à superfície poucos segundos depois...

Parece-me que em relação à infecção o antibiótico foi bastante eficaz. Aquela ferida aliás parece já praticamente cicatrizada.

O problema da bexiga natatória mantém-se e o mais preocupante, ainda não a vi alimentar-se. Hoje peguei em artémia congelada, misturei vitaminas e água, enchi numa seringa e tentei alimentá-la directamente na boca. Tal como até agora, a comida entra na boca e ela cospe logo de seguida.

Um pormenor bonito, desde que a coloquei de novo no aquário, foi bom ver o ocellaris macho ir ter com ela frequentemente, deve estar preocupado com ela. Certas vezes pareceu-me inclusive que ia para o lado dela para fazer de guarda-costas dos outros peixes. Infelizmente a ajuda na prática é nula...

De qualquer forma, coloquei o limpador magnético num canto e ajuda-a a assentar e descansar. Se não tiver um suporte próximo da superfície, anda à deriva.

Estava aqui a ver uns tratamentos mais "radicais"... por exemplo:




> Let's say I didn't read this in time. What can I do to treat it
> 
> (Note: Some of this stuff is pretty far out, but effective.)
> 
> 1. Feed your fish a couple of peas. That's right, peas. Just get some frozen peas, thaw them, and feed them to your fish. A professor of fish medicine at N.C. State College of Veterinary Medicine has done this in several cases with very good results. He thinks that the peas somehow encourage destruction of the impaction. No hard scientific data yet, but it's worth a try.
> 
> 2.Fast your fish for a couple of days. Withhold all food for three or four days, and sometimes this alone will break up the impaction and return things to normal. Most fish can go a week to ten days without food and be just fine.
> 
> *3.Periodic aspiration of the swim bladder works very well. Basically, you stick a needle in the swim bladder and suck out some of the air. Not something to be entered into lightly, but does work well. This is not a cure, but a successful treatment. The head veterinarian at the Baltimore Aquarium prefers this method.*
> ...


http://arofanatics.com/forums/showthread.php?t=104322

E umas imagens da anatomia do peixe...

http://www.saltwater-aquarium-guide....-Internal.htm#

e aqui com uma seringa das aiptasias e tal, com a agulha desinfectada e a operação em simultâneo com o tratamento do antibiótico...  :yb665:

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Boas Cesar, obrigado pela dica. Além das farmácias, esses sais serão os mesmos usados no Balling (sulfato de magnésio)? Para mim talvez mais fácil de arranjar...
> 
> 
> 
> Boas Jorge,
> 
> No domingo passei-a do recipiente de 6 litros para um maior, de uns 12 a 15 litros, bastante mais espaço para nadar mas com nível de água mais baixo e uns mesmos 6 a 7 litros.
> 
> Cheguei a pegar nela diariamente e fazer uma espécie de "fisioterapia". Pareceu-me ver melhorias notórias. Conseguia nadar direito, porém cansava-se facilmente e voltava a flutuar, de lado.
> ...


 :Olá:  Artur

Assim como assim,não há como tentares o passo nº3,até porque o peixe deve estar num sufoco e se as coisas correrem mal pelo menos isso para ela acaba-se.
Tens a mais valia da foto da anatomia e assim não o fazeres às escuras.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Cesar Silverio

Olá Artur,

Sim, os sais Epson, são os mesmos usados no Balling, mas pensando melhor duvido que funcionem em água salgada, já que como sabes os peixes de água salgada, ao contrário dos de água doce não bebem água e portanto será provavelmente mais difícil intervir internamente através de tratamentos externos.
Penso que de qualquer modo não tens muito a perder...

Quanto à aspiração com a seringa/sonda, também já vi isso descrito em vários sítios, mas nunca experimentei; sabes que pelo menos nos diskus, os problemas de bexiga natatória, começam muitas vezes por problemas de parasitas/infecções do intestino e o tratamento com antibióticos e desparasitantes, podem por vezes (poucas vezes), ajudar a resolver os problemas de bexiga natatória.

Lamento não ser capaz de ajudar mais.

Abraço

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Fizzing fish...

http://www.bassmaster.com/slideshow/...-step-step-how

http://www.worldfishingnetwork.com/u...zing-9551.aspx





os tipos parece que nem usam anestesia, antibióticos, nada... é espetar e andar... tá como novo... hehe

até parece fácil... hehe...

bom, tinha aqui uma seringa que usava para kalk nas aiptasias mas a espessura é demasiado elevada, acho...

passei agora de tarde numa farmácia e trouxe umas seringas para insulina, o diâmetro já mais fino, acho que será mais adequado para peixes pequenos como o ocellaris

agora só falta ganhar coragem... talvez daqui a umas horas avance com o fizzing... e que seja o que o Deus dos Peixes quiser...

----------


## Cesar Silverio

Boa sorte Artur.

----------


## PedroPedroso

e pá 

tenho um leucosternon com os mesmos sintomas sempre a fazer o pino, quando cheguei hoje a casa estava no fundo com os nassários já em cima dele faltam   uns bocados de barbatanas e de pele em alguns sítios mas ainda respira, coloquei na sump numa maternidade a ver o que dá mas não tenho grande esperança e tb não me estou a ver em entrar numa aventura dessas Artur.
ainda hoje de manha estava bem e ontem também, ele a cada coisa. este já passou por vários ataques de cripto e safou-se sempre e agora morrre com uma unha encravada.

----------


## Florbela Tavares

> Fizzing fish...
> 
> 
> 
> os tipos parece que nem usam anestesia, antibióticos, nada... é espetar e andar... tá como novo... hehe
> 
> até parece fácil... hehe...
> 
> bom, tinha aqui uma seringa que usava para kalk nas aiptasias mas a espessura é demasiado elevada, acho...
> ...


Então Artur...novidades?

Já ganhaste coragem? Tenho diversos animais, 4 cães e cerca de 20 gatos, de vez em quando tenho que ter coragem para umas aventuras como estas.... 

Põe o coração ao largo e como diz o Jorge ela deve estar a sentir-se tão mal, que val tudo para minimizar o sofrimento dos nossos bichinhos. :SbRequin2: 

Espero que tudo corra pelo melhor.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

Sim, de Sexta para Sábado sempre efectuei a "acupunctura" na ocellaris. Na altura não obtive o mesmo efeito dos vídeos (o libertar de bolhas pela agulha)... fiz umas três picadas, na zona que me pareceu mais provável acertar na bexiga, próximo daquela ponta da mancha branca. Na altura não notei melhorias em termos dela ir ao fundo.

Entretanto passou Sábado e Domingo no aquário de tratamento com o anti-biótico. No final da tarde de Sábado uma ocasião já a vi no fundo do recipiente, o que me pareceu que afinal as picadas surtiram algum efeito.

Hoje Domingo ao final do dia retirei-a do aquário de tratamento e coloquei-a de novo no reef. Como das outras vezes, na primeira hora fica um pouco debilitada. Consegui colocá-la sobre os rhodactis e permaneceu uns instantes lá. Entretanto resolveu enfiar-se debaixo deles, na rocha. Reparei que um ofiuro começava a atacá-la basicamente retirando pequenos pedaços da pele... Pensei que não iria lutar eis que, uns minutos depois sobe disparada até à superfície, anda um pouco pelo aquário, parou um pouco no Sarcophytum, entretanto nadou à superfície junto ao vidro frontal, foi até ao areão junto ao vidro traseiro, descansou um pouco nas prateleiras de eggcrate, enfim, o que parecia um mau prognóstico, lá ganhou forças e andou pelo aquário.

De momento acho ainda cedo tirar conclusões se melhorou ou não com o "fizzing"... pelo menos já consegue manter-se em profundidade sem a tendência para flutuar à superfície.

De qualquer forma, este Domingo faz 14 dias que ela teve o problema com a bexiga natatória. Não sei se durante este tempo ela conseguiu alimentar-se alguma coisa mas presumo que sim. Há bocado enquanto nadava junto à superfície deitei um pouco de cyclopeeze e por vezes pareceu-me engolir algum, mas pode ter sido apenas alucinação minha (tipo ver um oásis numa caminhada no deserto já com níveis de desidratação consideráveis)... 

Acho que já fiz os tratamentos possíveis até ao momento... acho que vou aguardar estes dias a evolução mas já não voltarei a colocá-la no aquário de tratamento nem fazer o anti-biótico. Espero que possa ter uma recuperação favorável... em caso negativo deixo seguir a natureza...

----------


## Florbela Tavares

:Olá:  Artur

Ainda bem que parece melhorzinha. Já aprendi mais qualquer coisa... :Pracima: 

 :Xmascheers:

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá Artur boa tarde , seja qual for o resultado parabéns pelo trabalho e dedicação, são estes tópicos que a maioria da rapaziada deveria ler pois aprende-se sempre.
o meu Hepatus também atacou a minha fêmea Ocellaris mas, eu não a consegui salvar. 
um grande abraço e continuação do bom trabalho.
afonso

----------


## miguelcarreira

Olá Artur, dizem que a falta de novidades é bom sinal, assim espero. Abraço

----------


## Paulo Taborda

Olá Artur em primeiro lugar desejo que a tua Ocellaris já esteja 100% e feliz a nadar de um lado para o outro. Agora outra coisa, longe de mim duvidar que a tua Ocellaris é fêmea mas... mas... os palhaçitos não são como os cavalos marinhos?? ora são machos ora são fêmeas?? e como é que se nota se é macho ou fêmea?? peço-te não me interpretes mal é mesmo a minha ignorância, OK??

Fica bem!

----------


## João Seguro

Quando em casal o peixe maior torna-se femea e o menor macho. Se por acaso ele introduzisse outro peixe maior e mais forte que esta femea e esse passa-se a dominar a femea até então o novo ficaria femea e a outra mais pequena macho.

----------


## Paulo Taborda

Então como é que faço quando for comprar os meus?? Compro um maior e outro mais peq. é isso João??

----------


## João Seguro

compras 2 que eles depois formam casal e um há-se ficar a femea e outro o macho. notarás que 1 vai crescer mais e ficar maior que o outro. esse é a femea.

----------


## Paulo Taborda

OK João obrigado, tão fácil quanto isso ehehehehehe!!

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

Aproveito para deixar um "longo" vídeo de uma espécie de "fisioterapia" concluídos uns 5 dias de tratamento com anti-biótico, em que apesar de ainda com problemas, a Ocellaris pareceu-me apresentar algumas melhorias...



Após o tratamento com anti-biótico, manteve-se ainda uns dias no aquário de tratamento pois o problema de desiquilíbrio ainda se manifestava. Sem sinais de melhorias, de uma sexta-feira para sábado fiz a tal "acupunctura" (fizzing), esteve cerca de dois dias com anti-biótico e Domingo coloquei-a de volta no aquário.

Apesar de então no aquário já conseguir submergir e nadar pelo fundo, o nadar ainda era muito irregular, por impulsos, após os quais parecia se cansar rapidamente.

Esteve cerca de dois dias no aquário em que a degradação da saúde (nomeadamente manchas na pele e barbatanas) até definhar e por fim morrer terça-feira.

Infelizmente mais um caso de insucesso no meu historial de aquários, em que tive zero casos de sucesso neste tipo de doenças...

Estive uma a duas semanas a recuperar da frustração de ter o peixe doente... e após final dos tratamentos e perda do peixe, mais uma a duas semanas a recuperar da frustração da perda e também da frustração da dedicação no tratamento não ter tido qualquer sucesso...

Se não fosse a questão emocional de se tratar de um peixe com vários anos de casa, talvez o melhor (e mais racional) tivesse optado por nos 5 a 7 dias seguintes, não vendo recuperação total, submeter o peixe a eutanásia por hipotermia... acho que seria uma forma de evitar o prolongar do sofrimento do peixe (e não só)...

Vou ver se entretanto coloco no youtube e aqui uns vídeos da entrada da ocellaris no aquário após a "acupunctura", apenas para ficar documentado no tópico e possivelmente ajudar a diagnosticar algum outro pormenor dos sintomas do peixe. Se o peixe recuperasse, ia colocar brevemente o vídeo, mas como a evolução foi negativa, como disse, durante uma semana ou duas foi para esquecer mesmo...

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Já agora, deixo também um artigo com vídeo que saiu no reefbuilders, curiosamente próximo da mesma altura que andei a considerar o "fizzing" mas que só vi este artigo e vídeo posteriormente à minha "acupunctura"....

http://reefbuilders.com/2011/12/01/s...swimming-fish/



A ideia do tupperware invertido, com iluminação por baixo, parece-me excelente, pois acho que dessa forma permite colocar o peixe e observar melhor os orgãos internos, para apontar mais facilmente a picada na bexiga natatória...

----------


## miguelcarreira

Artur lamento a tua perda principalmente depois de tanto esforço, mas ficou a experiencia e de certeza que vai contribuir para um caso de sucesso numa situação proxima de alguem que não sejas tu claro.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olá Artur,




> Infelizmente mais um caso de insucesso no meu historial de aquários, em que tive zero casos de sucesso neste tipo de doenças...
> 
> Estive uma a duas semanas a recuperar da frustração de ter o peixe doente... e após final dos tratamentos e perda do peixe, mais uma a duas semanas a recuperar da frustração da perda e também da frustração da dedicação no tratamento não ter tido qualquer sucesso...


No teu historial e no de toda a gente. É muito difícil recuperar assim um peixe, não desanimes.
Compreendo a tua frustração mas acho que a tua atitude e dedicação é de louvar. Fizeste tudo ao teu alcance para que o peixe sobrevivesse, e mais, partilhaste todas as tuas tentativas aqui connosco - Um bom aquariofilista vê-se nestas alturas pelo esforço e perseverança face às adversidades.

Um abraço,

----------


## Paulo Taborda

É isso mesmo Artur o Ricardo P. tem razão, não desanimes e NUNCA desistas, desânimo e desistência é para "meninos" como dizia os Gato Fedorento, para meninos de peixinhos dourados  :yb624:   :yb624:  e desde já um Boas Festas para ti e família e todos os membros!!

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Artur.
Obrigado por partilhares a tua experiência.
Nem tudo esta perdido, apenas o teu peixe.
Ja perdi peixes com anos de aquario e sei o que sentes.
Mas a oportunidades de divulgar a experiencia é de louvar.

----------


## hernani esteves

não te preocupes tudo vai ficar bem é um peixe resistente. Oxigena a agua de forma abundante nem que seja, à base de pedra difusora.
e não faça grande adição de quimicos o peixe está debilitado.

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

> não te preocupes tudo vai ficar bem é um peixe resistente. Oxigena a agua de forma abundante nem que seja, à base de pedra difusora.
> e não faça grande adição de quimicos o peixe está debilitado.


Hernani!!
Só se for no Céu....o peixe ja morreu.

----------

